# Where to get "Tenon Cutter" like in epsiode 312



## Rob1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bob uses stacked slot cutters to cut a tenon on 3/4 " stock. The tenon lenght is 1 ". Where can I get this bit?

I have found slot cutters up to 1/2 " cutting depth.
Thanks in advance.

Robert


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

The only place I have found the bit it's from below,, made by CMT 

Tenon Cutting CMT Router Bit #800.627, Routers, Bits & Accessories - McFeely's

It's not the same bit, as the OP one but it's works very well..3/16" to 3/8" thick x 1 1/16" long..just by changing the cutters on the bit..
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBIT-MTB-

I should note, you can find the bit on the web but it's alot higher in price... from other CMT outlets...
http://www.amazon.com/CMT-800-627-11-Tenon-Cutting-Router/dp/B000P4LKH8
Note the spec.price of 67.oo at Amazon
=========






Rob1 said:


> Bob uses stacked slot cutters to cut a tenon on 3/4 " stock. The tenon lenght is 1 ". Where can I get this bit?
> 
> I have found slot cutters up to 1/2 " cutting depth.
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Robert,

All the bits that Bob & Rick used during the RWS are from OakPark.com 

The only cutter no longer available is, the panel cutter.


----------

